# The crazy dreams thread



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I forgot if there is a thread like this already but...well I'm making a new one, and this is the CRAZY dreams thread. No normal everyday dreams allowed. 

Anyway, I had a crazy dream last night. I can't remember all of the details of it or how it made sense. But for the first half of it, I was living on an alternate reality earth that was divided into sections based on where the planets are in the universe compared with the earth. And on this earth the planets were named after Egyption Gods and Godesses instead of Greek and Roman ones. So for some reason I had to travel to the section of the earth that was marked by "Osiris." Then I found myself in a town that I hadn't had a tour of but somehow I knew where everything was. I can't remember any details about the town except that it was fairly small yet there was a lot of stuff to do (there was a Spanish Fiesta restaurant or something and some kind of clown fun house...or perhaps they were the same building, I'm not sure). But it was nighttime at this town and I had to go somewhere and while I stopped in some sort of cafe there was a girl that I knew somehow that said she needed to find this one guy and she asked me to help. I think it must have been her boyfriend or something. So we looked around desperately and quickly for him. Then when we found him and for whatever reason he was dressed as a Pharaoh she started kissing him and he had his hands on her face while they were kissing. Then all of a sudden he turned horribly wicked while they were kissing and dug his thumbs as far down her eye sockets as he could and I could feeling a searing pain radiating from her deep inside her stomach, as if my dream had suddenly switched to her perspective and thats when I woke up. 

I listened to music to comfort myself after that and to my surprised I felt that I could hear everything in music clearer than I had before.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I guess no one else has had crazy dreams lately?....

Well anyway, I just had another one. For some reason it was set at Polednice's house LOL. There were aliens attacking and me and my family came up with an elaborate plan to stop them by using their "material growing device" to make a dog that we gave rabies to grow a lot bigger and destroy all the aliens...We destroyed Polednice's backyard in the process though, sorry man. But the earth was safe from aliens. So after that was all over, as a thank you Polednice's family invited us to have dinner with them. There was a baby sleeping in a duck shaped baby bed on the floor....

And then Polednice's dad came down the stairs (actually that is an assumption, it was not stated explicitly that it was his dad but I had the feeling) and for some reason his dad was the one that was the sassy, gay, atheist guy. Uhh I'm not sure how it worked out that he was gay but living with a woman and had Polednice there....DREAM LOGIC. Maybe it was a sassy gay atheist uncle or something. But anyway, he quite resembled one of my old viola teachers, in personality and looks. And as he was walking down the stairs he said something like "Oh why are there a bunch of Jesus lovers in our house?" and that made my mom upset and she mumbled something under her breath but no one knew what...and then the dream kind of faded off after that.

Appropriate to character, at least from what I know from online, Polednice stayed in his room the whole time and didn't come out to greet us.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I'll share my sleep paralyis experience sometime when I'm not falling asleep and listening to Meshuggah. Can't concentrate at all. I shall return though... I shall return.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

For myself sleep paralysis is a given the night after heavy drinking, sleep deficit, or sleeping on my back. It would be boring by now except lately it's accompanied by disturbing voices which say not nice things to me. Still, if you learn to play your cards right it is the ticket to a good lucid dream.

My strangest experience is when I was severely sleep deprived nearing the end of a term at college. Things had gotten so beyond my control I was napping during the day and doing my work at night before class in the morning. Anyways, falling asleep one afternoon I heard a voice in my head. Now hearing voices when falling asleep is not uncommon, random bits of conversation and what not. But I was fully able to carry on a conversation with this voice. It's quite odd to talk to a voice within your head and have it answer. At any rate, an interesting and small glimpse into what schizophrenics may go through. I've become slightly terrified of developing a mental disorder after that.


----------



## Miaou (Mar 1, 2012)

As a female I found myself a male ****ing another male, who looks kinda like a girl, in a toilet in my dream. Complicated.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Miaou said:


> As a female I found myself a male ****ing another male, who looks kinda like a girl, in a toilet in my dream. Complicated.


I lol'ed ......


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

It was sort of like Hieronymous Bosch's "Tree-Man" meets "Happy Tree Friends."


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Couchie said:


> For myself sleep paralysis is a given the night after heavy drinking, sleep deficit, or sleeping on my back. It would be boring by now except lately it's accompanied by disturbing voices which say not nice things to me. Still, if you learn to play your cards right it is the ticket to a good lucid dream.


When the voices in my head tell me to kill people or slash their car tyres I poke them with an earbud. They don't like that.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I had a really scary dream recently. 

I was in some kind of a classroom expecting to hear a lecture, and then this young, attractive woman starting handing out syringes and announcing we were all going to kill ourselves. She gave a sort of lecture on how terrible the world is, and so on. Her mother and father were there, and her mother did it, with this really sad look on her face. Her father was going to, but I guess he got scared and refused to do it, so his daughter tried to stab him with her syringe. They had a little struggle, he got nipped in the leg, but he managed to limp out the door and get away. The daughter ran after him, and we closed the door, hoping to keep her out of the classroom. When she returned, she was forcing the door open with some kind of superhuman strength, and she reached inside with a hand and a syringe, but I guess we got stronger at that moment because we were able to pin her wrist between the door and the jamb, and smash it until she dropped the syringe and pulled her arm out. She shouted stuff about how horrible life was and pretended to go away, but we wouldn't open the door, and then I woke up. 

For the first few hours of that day, I really felt a fear that some crazy woman with a syringe was going to sneak up and stab me.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Alright, so one night I went to sleep late. My door was locked. I think I fell asleep on my back, but I can't be completely certain. 
Anyways I woke up in what seemed to me to be the early morning hours (I'm inclined to think about threeish) and suddenly felt a sensation fear wash over me. I heard some creaking and felt what I believed to be a demon (or some entity) crawl onto my bed and stand over top of me, the bed shaking and jolting. I was literally frozen with fear, plunged into a state of intense terror and dispair, I knew that I was being dragged to hell by this demon. I cried out in a very strange way that is not characteristic of me, not that I typically go around screaming anyways but you get the idea. I then heard the door open and my father's voice yell "Oh My God!". Suddenly it was all gone, but I still felt a manelovent presence within the room. I realised that I had not physically screamed, but actually cried out in my mind. I had experienced sleep paralysis in which I was still conscious while asleep, thus in connection to the dream world whilst still awake. I still try to stay away from sleeping on my back because I'm afraid of getting this paraysis again. It's no fun.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

i can list plenty:

I had a dream I was in some backyard, where some black guy with a gun saw me and shot me, I technically died, then woke up.

I had a dream that the world was ending and I was in a car with strangers trying to get away from the flood. We ended up climbing on top of the only building in the area (was grassy plains) when suddenly I saw a giant wall of water come down and I knew we were dead.

I had a dream I thought I was wolverine, and could jump 50 feet in the air no problem. I was trying to get back home, and I was on some strange country road that was pure black at night (all my dreams are at night). I was happily jumping along when suddenly I was ambushed by some dudes in trees who had either poison guns or tasers, I managed to fight them off no problem. Then I was hungry so I went into a macdonalds to steal some chicken, as I was leaving the employees (which were all female models) were chasing after me trying to get the bag of chicken I stole back, I then lost my powers to jump or do anything and was exhausted, then I woke up.

I had a dream where I was walking in some ancient aztec city in the market, where I looked at one man who clearly did not look alright. He was standing perfectly still, eyes wide open as if he had an epiphany, with white powder all over his face. When i saw the bowl on the table beside him, it was filled with cocaine that he was grinding - he must have had a workplace accident or something because he was really messed up.

Ive had thousands of dreams where I am in some really high (like 100 story) building thats abandoned with the sky being black and blue, and there is always a tornado or hurricane outside that is about to destroy it. 

The scariest dream I remember was when I was outside in my backyard, when I heard a scream from across the street, it sounded as if someone was being murdered in a very brutal way. Felt like the murderer had some connection to me and knew I was out there, so I was desperately trying to escape to avoid being next. I never knew the identity of the murderer.


thats all off the top of my head, im sure theres more, i just cant remember now.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

I've been having recurring nightmare lately. Alone in an elevator, and it fell. Went airborne, and forced to the ceiling of the elevator and then my face smacked the floor as the elevator hit the ground. Had this dream at least 4 times. 
Good thing I never woken up to find myself wetting the bed.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

You lucky people. I can't remember any of my dreams that I've had recently. And the ones that I could remember from before, I gave forgotten now.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I was trying to cross a street, but every time I got half way across, a giant teddy bear belly materialized, bumped me in the head, knocking me back.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> I was trying to cross a street, but every time I got half way across, a giant teddy bear belly materialized, bumped me in the head, knocking me back.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I once dreamed that Bach was a top 50 composer. Dream logic!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I once dreamt of a competent Republican nominee. Oh to dream dreams...


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I once dreamt of a competent Republican nominee. Oh to dream dreams...


Are you talking about the American Republican Nominees?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I once dreamt of a competent nominee...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

This morning I dreamed that my little brother was part of some sort of secret government agency. He informed me that I had learned too much and promptly decapitated me, after which I took a shower. I was kind of freaked out while taking the shower because 1) he had also decapitated himself, his mission being now complete, 2) I was still alive, despite having no head, and 3) I could still feel my head. After my shower, I went and asked my dad if I still had a head and he said I did.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Before I forget it, last night I dreamt I was doing my English homework for school.

Now that I have woken up, I see it isn't done!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Last night I had the strangest dream
I'd ever dreamed before
I dreamed the world had all agreed
To put an end to war

I dreamed I saw a mighty room
Filled with women and men
And the paper they were signing said
They'd never fight again

And when the paper was all signed
And a million copies made
They all joined hands and bowed their heads
And grateful pray'rs were prayed

And the people in the streets below
Were dancing 'round and 'round
While swords and guns and uniforms
Were scattered on the ground

Last night I had the strangest dream
I'd never dreamed before
I dreamed the world had all agreed
To put an end to war.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

scariest dream (and after dream)...

I was dreaming God give me a six fix number on TOTO lottery. I then put all my treasure and clean bank account to buy as much as I can on the number. Then I broke.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Before I forget it, last night I dreamt I was doing my English homework for school.
> 
> Now that I have woken up, I see it isn't done!


Phew. Found out today that the homework is due later than I thought. No more scary homework dreams then!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Transcript of a dream I wrote down in my notebook shortly after waking up one morning about a month ago:

I was going grocery shopping, but also was going to meet an actor to interview him about his new film "The Ice Man." He was supposed to be Christopher Walken, but he looked and sounded more like some sort of bizarro Super Mario. Not Wario, though.

Then, in Hillsborough (local shopping area), it went dark and quiet, and Nicolas cage -with two girls in tow- called me over to talk. He introduced me to a beautiful woman and said "she's yours."

The woman and I sat looking at eachother (some sort of meaningful glances thing, it seemed) for some time, when a young virile blond boy walked past and entered the area around the side of the Co-Op (supermarket) which leads to the delivery car park. She immediately got up and followed him around the corner. No sooner had I rounded the corner than they were both naked, *******. She howled like she was in the ecstasy of constant orgasm, and his toned muscles rippled as thrusted in to her with an arrogant smirk on his face.

Suddnely I found myself inside bizarro Mario's house, his disfigured wife advancing toward me with sexual desire in her eyes. Her pallid green-yellow flesh filled my view as our tongues locked together. After some time our embrace concluded, her flesh now replaced with the off-white colour of old bone.

"What happened to your face?" I asked.

"Someone must have picked it off." She replied

"You're all bones... how long have we been doing this?"

"About 100 years."

Suddenly I became enraged, picked up her corpse and started whacking her skull against the bedpost. On reflection it felt like a conscious decision, a lucid moment in the dream where I was actively decimating the corpse of the only person in the dream to show any desire to be intimate with me.

I looked in the mirror, and to my horror saw that my face had taken on the pallid green-yellow colour of her flesh, and had also become scabrous. I'm not sure if I was still lucid at this point, but I then decided to go and kill bizarro Mario. Shortly afterwards I woke up.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you ever try to attach a meaning to your dreams? 
I am not talking about what the future holds for you after a scary or a happy dream, but an introspective approach.
You see, it doesn't matter much if the dream has any meaningful content, for what it is it can be random pieces glued together by your brain. Freud said that it doesn't matter if certain memories are made up - but the fact that they exist is already an indicator that they might contain meaningful information about one's mind.

But as long as you try to find a meaning in them you basically explore your mind on a certain level, and this process can help you perceive your problems on a more profound level, or even bring them to the surface if they are buried deep within.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Transcript of a dream I wrote down in my notebook shortly after waking up one morning about a month ago:
> 
> I was going grocery shopping, but also was going to meet an actor to interview him about his new film "The Ice Man." He was supposed to be Christopher Walken, but he looked and sounded more like some sort of bizarro Super Mario. Not Wario, though.
> 
> ...


I wish I had dreams as good as that. My dreams are so bloody boring! They're usually either me getting ready for school or me doing work at school or me doing my homework for school.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I honestly don't think you want Crudblud's issues, CoAG.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I honestly don't think you want Crudblud's issues, CoAG.


It'll be better than having my boring life where nothing happens.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

It seems we've gotten to the root of CoAG's insistence on kicking me whenever I'm having a bad day; he thinks I should be _pleased_ to have to deal with these things on a regular basis.

Plainly; go **** yourself.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I dreamt I have never told a lie


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Ever wonder if you are dreaming or awake... but never sure which? 
i do... all the time.


----------

